# Bobbin Thread Break errors



## Its Embroidered (Jan 25, 2014)

I have a Tajima TFMX-C1501. I have an issue with the machine showing a bobbin thread break, but the bobbin thread is still attached (and full). A design can run the background of the design, but when it gets to laying the design on top of that, if the thread has to do a satin stitch on a letter, it triggers the bobbin thread break error. I've run this design numerous times previously without problems, so I'm at a complete loss as to what is happening. I've changed the needle, bobbin thread and rethreaded the machine. What else can I do to get this fixed? It's driving me nuts.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Remove the bobbin. 
-Make sure you do not have any dirt keeping the flap for laying down. Lint accumulates in between.
-Check the bobbin tension by doing the shake and drop test
-Ensure the bobbin is threaded correctly
just a few thoughts


----------



## seaygraphics (Jan 8, 2010)

Its probably being initiated by the thread take up on the main tensioner adjust the smaller pre-tensioner tighter and reduce the tension on the main and the problem should go away.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Correct me if I am wrong, but I don't believe there is a such thing as a bobbin break sensor, only a thread break sensor. When the wheel on the top of the head stops moving, the machine stops because something is not happening to pull the upper thread through the path. It might be an upper thread issue, not a bobbin thread issue...


----------



## seaygraphics (Jan 8, 2010)

Actually some of the Tajimas did come with a option for a bobbin thread sensor but as I stated the problem is most likely incorrect
tension between the pre-tensioner and the main tensioner the main needs to be loosened and the pre-tensioner increased.


----------



## Its Embroidered (Jan 25, 2014)

Seaygraphics, ok, not to sound stupid, but where do I find those things? And, you are correct that my machine does have the bobbin thread sensor along with the upper thread break sensor.


----------



## seaygraphics (Jan 8, 2010)

The pre-tensioner is the smaller adjustment knob that the thread pass thru first and then the main tensioner is the larger one beneath.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Its most likely lint somewhere in the upper or bobbin thread paths. Check all areas especially the bobbin flap and pigtail. Use spray air frequently to clean especially in the bobbin area.


----------

